# The best bullet



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I am in awe of all the choices for a factory loaded 30-06. From the trophy bonded to the fail safe to the soft points to the silvertip I just don't know which is best. What is your choice for the best factory loaded deer cartridge?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wasn't aware that they made a factory 30-06 for handgun use. I know Hornady makes some specialty bullets with jackets that are thin for reliable expansion at lower velocities. They are specifically for rifle calibers fired from handguns.

What was that old handgun that came out first with the 30-06, Magnum Research or something like that? They had a rotating canon like breach. I thought they were very awkward to load. Anyway, they don't make them anymore. Did you find a used one, or what handgun are you thinking about shooting 30-06 in?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I have just realised my error, this was meant to go into ammunition not handguns. Didn't notice it until now, if it is possible for a moderator to move it, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Depends on what you are looking for.

Partition bullets are designed for deep penetration. This would be good for you large dangerous game or larger animals such as moose. Bullets will mushroom consistantly even with hard object (bone) obstruction

Bonded bullets. Designed for optimum penetration as well. These will help prevent jacket seperation as well. Bullets will mushroom but slight chance of deformation with hard object obstruction.

Soft point bullets. Designed for penetration as well. BUT, without a bonded jacket. Often times will result in jacket seperation resulting in jacket fragmentation, but core penetration that is completely through the animal. Bullet often will fragment with hard object obstruction.

Ballistic tips. Designed for total energy transfer into the target. Will result in total fragmentation in the animal. In larger animals, hard object obstruction (bones) will result in defeating the aim of the bullet. In other words, lack of penetration.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well I am currently shooting federal 150 ballistic tips, which are made for deer. I am thinking that I would like to use something more sophisticated than the old soft point, so would these be the best for Michigan whitetail?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Any of them will get the job done.

I personally use .308 Federal 150 gr Powr-shok bullets. They get the job done. Are accurate for me out to 400 yards and havenot failed me yet.

They also save me $7+ per box of ammo. Ballisticly they are very close to the surplus ammunition that I shoot as well. As such they allow me to practice and they allow me to not have to change the zero on my scope.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Thompson Center makes 15" barrels in 30-06 Springfield for the Encore!* In order to get reliable velocities out of a handgun barrel with this big case needs medium burning powders like IMR-3031 OR IMR-4064 with 150 to 165 grain bullets. I own a 10" T/C Encore barrel in 7mm-08 and I shoot 140 grain bullets with IMR-4064 and I can easily shoot tight groups from a rest out to 200 yards. *Nosler ballistic tips are excellent for handgun velocities!*


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Dammit OSOK don't you ever read the posts in a thread before posting?


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Militant_Tiger,*

Sure I do, but *there's never a bad time to talk about a 30-06 Springfield cartridge in a handgun.* Maybe some people didn't know you could buy this kind of setup. Take a look at the link below!

http://www.tcarms.com/encpistol/caliber.php


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Y'all can call me stupid, but I like to use as heavy of a bullet as possible without being ridiculous for whatever gun/caliber I'm using while still keeping my long distance shots possible. I was trying to get my hands on some of those 220 grain remington core lokts for my b.a.r. down in the hill country of south eastern oklahoma. I want something that really has to hit something good to expand becuase of all the brush down there, I'm no expert on ballistics, but thats my theory. Since I wasnt able to get my hands on the 220 grain's, I bought the next best thing I could buy at the local wally world, 180 grain ballistic silver tips. They were CXP3's meant for elk, caribou, and larger more dangerous animals, I just want some weight and momentum behind my bullets with that thick brush down there. Besides, if I miss with the first shot, well, thats what I have the browning automatic rifle for, I just go to fanning that trigger. :strapped:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I have gone with the opposite of that theory. My thinking is that the lighter the bullet, the less of a lob shot it will be, and the more leeway I have when shooting between 50- 200 yards. I use 150 grainers currently.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Militant Tiger, I completely understand what youre saying in that, thats why I said


> but I like to use as heavy of a bullet as possible without being ridiculous for whatever gun/caliber I'm using while still keeping my long distance shots possible.


. Before I buy anything, I check the factory ballistics and see if I can get a shot out to 150-200 yards without having a lot of drop, and those 180's didnt have too much, it was something that I could compensate with using iron sights. I just personally like a heavy bullet in most all of my guns. :beer:


----------

